# The Dice Man Cometh!



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't know how many peole are familiar with this book, by Luke Reinhart, but it's a novel about a psychiatrist who decides to rule his life y the roll of a dice. Every day he makes a list of thing he really really really wouldn't want to do, a list of things he doesn't mind doing, and a list for things he hates doing. He rolls the dice an, good or not, he HAS to carry the task out. I've played this a few memorable times - in Amerdam, but I'll space you the consequences.

So, I wrote up three lists last night - named: WHAT DO DO BEFORE I GO OUT:

1- Don't move from your bed
2 - Get up, go out, but drink 2 litres of cider before you
3 - Go out as normal
4 - Got out and speak to everyone as if you don't speak good english
5 - Go out dressed like a tramp, and sit on the floor for no less than 15 mins
6 - Go out and run down the street screaming 'A lion.....A Lion'.

I threw a two. So, while I'm struggling through my cider before going out I'll regalie you with the second die throw.

1 - Walk 11 miles to Diss, then walk straight home
2 - Go to the pub for no less than 2 hours
3 - Go and buy some flowers and gife them to a ranom women
4 - Engage a complete stranger in conversation. The conversation must not last less than 3 minutes
5 - Walk around thr town centre, drooling, an dragging my left leg behind me
6 - Go out and keeping suddenly pointing and staring at the sky alot.

I thew a 4. Great. Looking forward to that.

Die Throw three (and this is male orientated!!)

1 - Chatup nobody
2 - Engage in casual coversation with a women
3 - Ask out for a date th first women you see and facny
4 - Ask someone if they have seen you pet tarantula
5 - Sit next to some on a bench, veeeeery closey.
6 - Tell someone they have beautifull eyes.

Heh heh, I just threw 1 !

I'll let you know how it went later. You really might try it. Once you have given your soul to the throw of the dice, it's amaingly liberting.


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

what is the benefit of this?


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> 6 - Go out and run down the street screaming 'A lion.....A Lion'.


That would be bloody hilarious. I read this idea once of getting a bunch of one's friends, all dressing up as clowns and standing at different stops along the same bus route, and when you embark upon the bus, don't communicate with the other clowns and just maintain a stoic expression.

Perhaps i'll try this little dice roll thing tonight. hmmm...the possibilities...it kind of reminds me of George Costanze (Seinfeld) doing the OPPOSITE of every inclination he has. If his life is horrible, then the opposite would have to be...wonderful! The logic is fool-proof.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

WELL? How did it go Martin?

I would try it but I really don't want to do anything other than have a glass of wine while watching big brother in a duvet. I have the WORST cold 

That clown thing is hilarious


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

Details :lol:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Nothing exciting to report, except falling asleep in a field for four hours and getting badly sunburned on my stomach - which prior to then had never seen the sun before. I look like I've been branded like a cow. Hmm...perhaps I was. Kinky.


----------

